# what do you guys use to cover your face



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

hat, goggles, bandana w/fleece lining


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

somthing like this when i'm up the mountain

=>


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

This works for me









If you can't grow your own, try this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

hahaha^. a bandana for me


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

helmet, goggles, and i think i should reall start trying to wear a bandanna or ski mask


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

Rocan said:


> helmet, goggles, and i think i should reall start trying to wear a bandanna or ski mask


can you wear googles under the mask?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

*I rock this. *










But on days that I feel less evil, I just wear UA hood, goggles, and usually a helmet.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

hahah i love all those masks you guys "use"
i always use a bandana and goggles or just goggles. when the bandana gets annoying i take it off and wait till i cant feel my face anymore haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

goggles helmet and a touque. o and mits


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

beggionahorseho said:


> can you wear googles under the mask?


over... get the ones with bigger holes over the eyes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I wear a hat, and some goggles. And i bury my face in my coat. next time I go, I'm gonna try a bandanna, if I don't look like a tool with it on.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

scoobysnax said:


> I'm gonna try a bandanna, if I don't look like a tool with it on.


Good luck, it's unavoidable.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

This is me about to hit the slopes:










The helmet creates an energy field that keeps me in a bubble of 60 degree perfection.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I picked up an Under Armour hood. It's so money. It keeps me warm and it's light.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I just use a bandana. I want to get some kind of fleecy one, but not a full balaclava.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> This is me about to hit the slopes:


BUSTED!!! INTERNET IMAGE THIEF!!!!!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Usually just a toque and goggles. I have an Airblaster bellaclava for those cold days but i dont often use it


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Balaclavas are the only way to go. Preferably Airblaster for added steeze! I rocked neff fleeced lined bandana's as well and they don't come close to comparing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh jeez... I tend to get some intersting looks from both people wondering what the hell the image is supposed to be, and from those who already know.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

sedition said:


> BUSTED!!! INTERNET IMAGE THIEF!!!!!


You're right! I admit it! I lied, that's not me.

How you figured out that I couldn't pack those bushy red pubes on that guy's face into my balaclava in my avatar is genius detective work.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Airblaster guys, would you recommend one? I use a Seirus mask that just covers my nose and mouth. I'd like something to cover my ears, and I guess head so I can just put my helmet over it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Spartacus said:


> Airblaster guys, would you recommend one? I use a Seirus mask that just covers my nose and mouth. I'd like something to cover my ears, and I guess head so I can just put my helmet over it.


Again, UA for the win. It's super thin, but super warm. Thus, it works better with helmet than any other full-head option.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Bought myself the under armor face mask because of this thread. Used it the other day and its great. Alot better then the bandana or cut off sleeve i use to wear


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> Bought myself the under armor face mask because of this thread. Used it the other day and its great. Alot better then the bandana or cut off sleeve i use to wear


See all you wanna-be bandana gangsters..._another_ convert, FTW!


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I tend to use my skin, which some people left out. I haven't actually been snowboarding yet, when i do i will probably wear hat, goggles, buff and yeah. I did have a balaclava but i lost it on the school bus D:

*-WolfSnow*


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

You guys persuaded me to go out and buy a UA hood today. Went to REI and was looking at all the different clavas and so forth, then finally found the last UA hood on the racks. Pretty stoked to try it out.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

a huge beard. super super cold days - a UA hood


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Works pretty good


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

motley tube... perfect..


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Skully/beanie and a bandana with fleece lining. I'm actually thinking about getting some goggles and one of those ninja looking things.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Zee said:


> Works pretty good


i have like one of the same exact ones except it covers more of the cheek bone. 

that thing, goggles and black helmet= super awesome ninja look. :laugh::laugh:


----------

